# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] TurboHud works but displaying nothing

## lazy_lazy

hi, 

plz help

TH looks fine, no errors, no exceptions, but displaying nothing :Frown: , only TH icon in left down corner

i have reinstalled Th, restarted PC - it doesnt works 

F keys dont work too

maybe anybody can help me ?


thx in advance!

----------


## Saico

Try to update Net.Framework and others basic Windows packages, check if you didnt toggle "F4" overlay

----------

